# Bringing Chinese girlfriend to the UK (permanently)



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post. I've been referred to this site by someone as apparently you guys know more than most about these situations. Please live up to your name !

My girlfriend is a Chinese citizen who has just returned to China after completing her course at university in the UK. I am a UK citizen and I am looking into the details of how she can come to live in the UK permanently or failing that for a long period of time (years).

In October I will visit China for again for possibly several months. While we are happy to spend time there ultimately both of us would like to reside permanently in the UK to marry and raise a family.

Now I know lot's of people like to refer you to other sources (hence how I got here) or give you very general answers but I am in dire need of some educated advice from those who know these situations personally.

I know it's a long difficult process and there are things we need to understand or achieve first but I need to know how to go about this. It may take a few months, a year, probably longer but I NEED to know the most effective, simplest & fastest (I know fast in this situation may mean months/years, and simplest may mean tons of paperwork and difficult choices) way for her to gain permission to reside in the UK. I also need to know the actual process, the steps I need to take starting from this very minute.

I am hopeful and possibly deluded but this situation is not uncommon and by no means impossible to resolve. Many people do this kind of thing so I will not accept that it's not possible.

Please help me people. I am looking for honest, genuine people to help a man in need.

I love this girl with everything I have, and while a weaker man may decide to break things off (however painful that may be) I cannot do that. We are in love and we simply want to continue to enjoy our lives together.

Thank you so much!


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

You should start by visiting the UKBA website and choosing which visa to go for.

Most popular for your situation would be the family route. Where you would either get married when you're in China, she then can apply for a spousal visa and settle in the UK. Or you can get a fiancee visa, where she can come to the UK and marry you within 6 months of arrival, then you change to spouse visa. 

Other route may be unmarried partner, where you will have to show at least 2 years worth of cohabitation, and works much the same way as a spouse visa without the marriage certificate.

Other options could be a work visa for her (harder to get), youth mobility scheme and probably some others which the other senior members can guide you on.

There are many rules about each type of visa, most importantly the financial requirements (how much YOU have to earn to sponsor her settlement) so best to choose 1 or 2 possibilities then read up on them on the UKBA site, then come back asking for more specific advice.

The UKBA site is quite easy to use at first when choosing a visa route, its when you start to delve into the specific rules of your chosen route where things can become cloudy if your situation is a complicated one.


----------



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

liam85 said:


> You should start by visiting the UKBA website and choosing which visa to go for.
> 
> Most popular for your situation would be the family route. Where you would either get married when you're in China, she then can apply for a spousal visa and settle in the UK. Or you can get a fiancee visa, where she can come to the UK and marry you within 6 months of arrival, then you change to spouse visa.
> 
> ...


I have looked at the UKBA website in depth. There are various visas to consider and no easy way to determine which one to go for. 

Concerning the Fiancee visa, will this allow her to come over to the UK (for 6 months) easily? What is the process & requirements of this visa?

I have heard about all these various financial requirements but nothing specific. Could someone offer me some detail? Since she has just finished university she isn't working yet and neither am I. In addition it may be hard for her to find work in the UK since she is Chinese and it is costly for employers to sponsor a foreign worker. I will be looking for work however I will be in China for several months and if I do work, it will be in China. 

We are able to access savings (possibly of high amounts, however is this acceptable in place of a job?).

I know it is hard to sympathise as i'm just a guy posting on the internet but this is destroying me. I am depressed, stressed and living in fear that I won't be allowed "permission" to be with the women I love. I feel like the UK government (while having good reason to be strict) attempts to make it almost impossible for foreigners to immigrate. 

I need helps guys.


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

I'm no expert but I can advise you on the family route.

I don't want to fob you off, however you are being abit too general and maybe expecting other people to do the work a bit too much. Have another look on the UKBA site, it is quite simply for finding out the basics, then come back here with more specific questions. You seem well read so I don't think its going to be hard for you to dig the info out.

Start here

Once you know what you need to prove for your chosen route, come back and seek advice on how other users went about proving these points on there application. That's how I did it.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi AG92 - and welcome to the forums!

The only real obstacle in your way is potentially meeting the financial requirement (for all settlement routes).

The easiest route is to get a job worth £18,600 pa or more and keep it for 6 months before your partner can apply. If you change employers, you are required to extend this to 12 months and take the average earned across the 12 months. And it has to be you (as the UK citizen) to do this. If successful, you then need to provide evidence of accommodation for your partner (you can live with parents etc provided that you provide sufficient evidence to prove no overcrowding etc) and from that point the rest of the application process is relatively straight-forward (proving your relationship is genuine, proving that you've met etc).

You can alternatively use savings but it's a massive amount. Because you're not working, you would need a stupid £62,500 saved (for at least 6 months) in your own account. So whilst (in current climate) finding a job is not as easy as just walking out and being offered one at the first turn in the street, it starts to look like the easier option unless you're fortunate enough to have a horde stashed in the bank.

There is only one exemption - and that's if the sponsor has been in receipt of Disability Living Allowance or Carer's Allowance, but beyond that, there's no avoiding this obstacle.


----------



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Hi AG92 - and welcome to the forums!
> 
> The only real obstacle in your way is potentially meeting the financial requirement (for all settlement routes).
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH! This is the kind of useful information that I need. So my obstacles are finance and housing am I right? In terms of finance you say that I need £62,500 saved if I am unemployed? Excuse me for one moment while I rant...what kind of f'in ridiculous amount of money is that? Divided by two people for 12 months is more than most people earn never mind for 6 months. Anyway, this may be possible through support from family and friends however I would rather not go into the business of begging people for money.

As I am aware to support my girlfriends application I need to be earning roughly £18,000 pa and have been in the position for 6 months? Is this a compulsory requirement or guideline? i.e would she be granted a visa if I were earning less? This second fact depresses me further. They expect that I could simply walk into a job earning a considerable wage (considering I am young) just like that. And furthermore how do they expect our relationship to prosper in that 6 month period when I am working here in the UK and she is in China? It angers me to the core.

Secondly you mention housing. Is it "allowed" for us to live in my parents house? We would obviously share a room, with every other member of the household having their own room. Also in terms of this point, can the earnings requirement be made up from other members of my family? For example if she is to live in my parents house with me, would my other family members incomes be considered?

Thanks for the support anyway and apologies for my brutish nature. I just cannot understand how some rich bigwig in the UK government is given the right to decide who I am to spend my life with?!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Third party support is not allowed. It's up to you as the sponsor to show that you alone can support your wife either through having a job with a salary of £18,600/year or £62,500 in savings.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

AG92 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! This is the kind of useful information that I need. So my obstacles are finance and housing am I right? In terms of finance you say that I need £62,500 saved if I am unemployed? Excuse me for one moment while I rant...what kind of f'in ridiculous amount of money is that? Divided by two people for 12 months is more than most people earn never mind for 6 months. Anyway, this may be possible through support from family and friends however I would rather not go into the business of begging people for money.
> 
> As I am aware to support my girlfriends application I need to be earning roughly £18,000 pa and have been in the position for 6 months? Is this a compulsory requirement or guideline? i.e would she be granted a visa if I were earning less? This second fact depresses me further. They expect that I could simply walk into a job earning a considerable wage (considering I am young) just like that. And furthermore how do they expect our relationship to prosper in that 6 month period when I am working here in the UK and she is in China? It angers me to the core.
> 
> ...


Ranting's fine. We quote the rules, not make them - and I personally think savings of £62,500 is utterly bizarre unless you only ever plan to live on savings. There is no 'temporary savings with promised job offer' option at all. It seems harsh, but of course the government IS being brutish and it will possibly worsen. They stated that they'd cull net immigration to 'tens of thousands' by 2015 but to date the figure has stubbornly stayed around 250,000 despite other measures introduced. One of the first settlement victim types is people who cannot yet afford to support themselves.

The requirement (yes, a big, fat rule) is _exactly_ £18,600 or higher (which is thankfully much lower than the threatened £25,700 they were given as a recommendation (there were three recommended thresholds and the government surprisingly opted for the lowest). This is deemed as a minimum level of wage where you don't need any public assistance (because, to qualify for immigration, there must be NO recourse to public funds at all).

The savings is boosted up by £16,000. This amount has long been perceived as the minimum annual savings required for someone to live on without needing any assistance. So you have to have this much already. Then you must add to this an amount of savings that is equivalent to what you lack in annual pay to meet the threshold, and multiply this by 2.5 years (the term of each settlement visa). The figure arrives at a mighty £62,500 because you lack the full £18,600 (so £18,600 x 2.5 years + the mandatory £16,000). That's how this figure is made up.

Housing, you should be fine. Living with parents is permitted (even better if you can also name potential plans for the future). If it's a full house it is a good idea to provide a property inspection report which will detail the numbers and dimensions of rooms, together with a suitable number of occupants that does not constitute overcrowding. A letter permitting you to stay from your parents, and proof that they own their home (deeds and/or mortgage statements).

As nyclon said, no-one else's income will be considered. People can gift you money, but you must hold this in your own account for six months (and it would need to be a lot of money in your current situation). Your partner's clearly important to you and I (and others here) know only too well the anguish of possibly not being able to be together, so your first priority is to get a job - ANY job. If it's not enough, consider two jobs (remembering the importance of your end goal - it won't be forever). Keep them going until after you're married and your girlfriend is here and able to work, after which her income will also be counted towards the salary requirement which will hopefully make the subsequent visas much easier for you.

I know it's not the 'ideal answer', but it's unavoidable.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> The savings is boosted up by £16,000. This amount has long been perceived as the minimum annual savings required for someone to live on without needing any assistance.


The reasoning behind that magical figure is it's the maximum amount a benefit claimant can own without affecting the level of welfare support they can get. So just as a claimant is expected to use their savings beyond £16,000, so a visa applicant can subsidise their income from savings beyond that amount. A bit of strange logic!


----------



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Ranting's fine. We quote the rules, not make them - and I personally think savings of £62,500 is utterly bizarre unless you only ever plan to live on savings. There is no 'temporary savings with promised job offer' option at all. It seems harsh, but of course the government IS being brutish and it will possibly worsen. They stated that they'd cull net immigration to 'tens of thousands' by 2015 but to date the figure has stubbornly stayed around 250,000 despite other measures introduced. One of the first settlement victim types is people who cannot yet afford to support themselves.
> 
> The requirement (yes, a big, fat rule) is _exactly_ £18,600 or higher (which is thankfully much lower than the threatened £25,700 they were given as a recommendation (there were three recommended thresholds and the government surprisingly opted for the lowest). This is deemed as a minimum level of wage where you don't need any public assistance (because, to qualify for immigration, there must be NO recourse to public funds at all).
> 
> ...


You know, after the stress I've been through recently due to lack of information and sympathy, I could almost start crying (sad I know) after reading this. You have helped me understand things and I really appreciate that.

In reply I now understand that without a salary I need £62,500. And PLEASE correct me if I am wrong but I actually need to hold this entire amount (or more) for 6 months in my bank BEFORE she can actually apply for the spouse visa? I am ashamed to admit that I could probably go grovelling to people and acquire this amount of money. Ironically my girlfriend's family are very wealthy, and while the government fears benefit claims from a foreigner if they actually new the specifics they would know this will never happen. 

However while it may be easy to acquire this amount of money and simply hold it while living off of actual personal earnings (albeit nowhere near the £18k+ requirement) for some time, I cannot see her parents giving her £62,500 and not needing some of it back at least before 6 months. I mean who actually has £60k lying around that they don't need? It's absurd.

Furthermore, what are the requirements for the Fiancee visa? If for example I wanted her to come here for the 6 months on a Fiancee visa and marrying at the end of that period? Are there similar financial burdens?

Also once we are married while she is here on a Fiancee visa can she then straight away apply for the spouse visa or must she first return to China? And then does she need to wait before applying for a period of time or can she apply straight away?

Thanks once again!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The financial requirements for a fiancé visa are the same. If she comes to the UK on a fiance visa, she can apply for further leave to remain as a spouse from the UK.


----------



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

nyclon said:


> The financial requirements for a fiancé visa are the same. If she comes to the UK on a fiance visa, she can apply for further leave to remain as a spouse from the UK.


Correct me if I am wrong. But what you are saying is that, in order for her to apply for a fiancee visa and come here for the 6 months leading up to our marriage. I must be earning £18k pa or hold savings of £62,500?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

AG92 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. But what you are saying is that, in order for her to apply for a fiancee visa and come here for the 6 months leading up to our marriage. I must be earning £18k pa or hold savings of £62,500?


Yes.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

AG92 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. But what you are saying is that, in order for her to apply for a fiancee visa and come here for the 6 months leading up to our marriage. I must be earning £18k pa or hold savings of £62,500?


That's right, with a fiancé visa, she can't work. So you would have to show the same income or savings when applying for the spouse visa.

Don't forget if you go to be with her, none of the income there would count. If you were to move there. There are similar harsh rules for if you are coming home together, if you were to live with her in her home for a year or more.

Good luck
M


----------



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Yes.


The question comes to mind, "What is the point in 2 visas then?". I'm sure there's a good reason I just find it hard to care in my stressful state


----------



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> That's right, with a fiancé visa, she can't work. So you would have to show the same income or savings when applying for the spouse visa.
> 
> Don't forget if you go to be with her, none of the income there would count. If you were to move there. There are similar harsh rules for if you are coming home together, if you were to live with her in her home for a year or more.
> 
> ...


Please could you elaborate on this remark. I may end up living with her and possibly working in China for several months starting in October, what are some of the negative repercussions of this in terms of her visa app?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AG92 said:


> Please could you elaborate on this remark. I may end up living with her and possibly working in China for several months starting in October, what are some of the negative repercussions of this in terms of her visa app?


In that case, in order to sponsor her for visa, you will need to be earning an equivalent of £18,600 in China for a period of a year, AND have a confirmed job offer paying at least the minimum in UK starting within 3 months of returning home.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

AG92 said:


> The question comes to mind, "What is the point in 2 visas then?". I'm sure there's a good reason I just find it hard to care in my stressful state


Two visas is just another option. Me and my partner used this. It was cheaper for us to fly her here and pay the extra visa and get married, rather than me fly out there, and then for us both to fly to NY and pay for accommodation, after which we would be separate again whilst she applied for a spouse visa. Additionally, it meant we could be together 6 months earlier. So the fiancé route is just an alternative and can work out better for some, but not all, applicants.

If you think your partner's parents really could gift the money to you both (and put in some form of writing that it's a gift because UKBA will likely want to know the origins of this large sum) and they're willing to allow you both to keep it for 6 months, plus _potentially_ another couple of months until the visa is granted, it could well benefit you to visit China in order to get married (if that is permissable), then return home. Once the money has been in your (or your girlfriend's) hands for the required duration, she could then apply. If she's successful and she has a shiny new visa, you could release the funds back to her parents. Then you can both find jobs that together at least make that income of £18,600, and you'll be ready to apply for the next visa 30 months later without savings.

It is a colossal amount of money but if you can arrange this, then you have one way through all this. What I would recommend though is that you don't have _exactly_ £62,500 sat in the account - that would look MORE than merely suspicious!


----------



## beijing06 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,
If its any consolation - If you both are patient and in it for the long haul you can succeed. My Chinese girlfriend will arrive here next w/e on her fiance visa . we have known each other for 6.5 years. If you need any more advice around this feel free to ask , but i think the real experts that have already replied to you have offered u great answers - best of luck.


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Just another bit of advice, start saving things for the "proof of relationship" part of the visa. 

This could include plane ticket stubs, photo's of you both with her family and yours, phone records, hotel receipts, tourist attraction receipts. Stuff like that. 

Because, I, like you "conducted" my relationship in person and I didn't know I had to keep all this stuff for proof which has left me a bit thin on the ground on this aspect of the visa.

The most important part of the visa process is "Financial Requirement" and proof of "Subsisting Relationship". This isn't to say the other parts aren't important, but this is apparently what they pay the most attention too.

Have a look at this page which will give you a good example of what you need to prove. I've also posted a list on here somewhere (search posts by me) as have a few others listing exactly which documents they included with their visa app, I found these kind of things very useful when digging for information. 

Below are the different rules which you must prove to the UKBA for a fiancee visa:



> your partner must not be related to you in a way that means you could not marry in UK law;
> you and your partner must have met in person;
> your relationship must be genuine and subsisting;
> you must be seeking entry to the UK to allow your marriage or civil partnership to take place;
> ...


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I know this is very stressful for you, but as I read your previous posts another option is for you to go to China and get married there.....i suggest, for the sake of your relationship, you stay in China and ask for her parents to give you the amount of 62 500£ or more, keep it for 6 months, in the meantime search for a job, travel to the UK when necessary, and then apply together for a spouse visa. It's the only way to be together, and to fortify your relationship, although it's expensive.
Me and my husband did this except when we met, he was on vacation in my country, but previously he studied and worked in Australia, where he has family, for almost 3 years. In our case, we decided that it is best for him to stay here (in my country), he got a job, we were married, and now we have a child. Unfortunately, the new rules came in to effect when we intended to start the process of applying, luckily he found a job in the UK, meeting the requirement of annual gross salary, found an apartment, but there was still the issue of having to wait 6 months, before we could apply for my spouse visa. Our child is a British Citizen, so the only problem is my visa, which could turn into quite a fiasco, since I was refused a visitor's visa back in 2011. 
I hope you find a solution to your problem, i wrote this to demonstrate how you could stay together and apply together for a visa, avoiding the minimum of 6 months waiting period.


----------

